# Anybody have cfm vs maf volts data for Z32 maf?



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

If this data is available, I sure would like to see it.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Stephen Max said:


> If this data is available, I sure would like to see it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve


call chris @ [email protected] he will have it :hal:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if he is out on bail he will answer it...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Stephen Max said:


> If this data is available, I sure would like to see it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve


CFM under what pressure?

Mike


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> CFM under what pressure?
> 
> Mike



Hmmm. Good point.

I guess what I really am looking for is mass flowrate vs maf voltage.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wouldn't that be mildly different for every car? well I mean generally for one specific engine it will look the same...


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

James said:


> wouldn't that be mildly different for every car? well I mean generally for one specific engine it will look the same...


Yes. I am asking for Z32 data.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

been searching the internet... found one link for you, dunno if you seen it yet...

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/archive/topic/20676-1.html

dunno if it helps either!


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

James said:


> been searching the internet... found one link for you, dunno if you seen it yet...
> 
> http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/archive/topic/20676-1.html
> 
> dunno if it helps either!


Thanks James!

The thread you linked had a few data points:

400 lbs/min at 3.5V
600 lbs/min at 5.1V (max capacity)

Whether or not these are accurate numbers will have to be verified, if I can find other data. I'll update as I find new data.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah I couldn't tell for sure if they were just using those as actual data collected or if they were just using them as a random example... partly because I'm too lazy to read it all. Hope that helped though.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

Stephen Max said:


> Thanks James!
> 
> The thread you linked had a few data points:
> 
> ...


Something's not right. 600 lbs of air per minute would combine with over 3000 lbs/hr of fuel at an afr of 11.5, that would be enough to make over 5200 hp. I don't think the Z32 maf is good for that much. Maybe the numbers are cfm, which would make more sense (and actually corresponds well with power vs maf voltage I've been seeing), but then that begs Mike's question of what pressure?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah 45lb/min doesn't sound too outrageous (600CFM->lb/min)...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Stephen Max said:



> Thanks James!
> 
> The thread you linked had a few data points:
> 
> ...


That can't be right, thats enough air for 4000-6000 hp!

Mike


----------

